# objekt zurück setzen



## Guest (28. Jul 2008)

Hi ich habe eine Frage:
Ich arbeite seit ein paar Tagen mit Hibernate. Nun hab ich ein Objekt mit Hibernate geladen und verändert, nun möchte ich diese Änderungen zurück setzen. Ich könnte natürlich das Objekt nochmals aus der Datenbank laden, funkioniert auch nur mein Problem ist, das von mehreren Stellen auf diesen Objekt referenziert wird, zb is befindet sich noch ein ein paar ArrayListe... wenn ich nun mit Hibernate ein objekt mit genau dieser id lade, referenzieren die Listen usw.. noch immer auf das alte - geänderte objekt. Kann ich hibernate icht ein objekt mitgeben, damit die neuen daten in dieses objekte geladen werden... oder mit welchem befehl kann ich ein objekt einfach auf den stand der datenbank zurück setzen?

ich verwende spring und leite meine daos von HibernateDaoSupport ab.

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Gast (28. Jul 2008)

also ich verwende das hibernateTamplate... fals das relevant ist


----------



## Guest (1. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

bei JPA gibt es die Methode "refresh" auf dem EntityManager.... Sollte dann auch bei Hibernate existieren...


----------

